
Show HN: Creative Commons Lists for Dev Projects (Alpha) - lefnire
https://cctaxonomy.com
======
lefnire
Functional proof-of-concept; I wanted to gauge developer interest before
getting too deep.

A project for building lists of things to be used in developer projects
(Creative Commons). Think of those times you need data: locations (countries
to cities), professional industries and their skills, insurance companies and
their plans, etc. Sourcing these data across the internet lands you gobs of
CSVs & XLSXs; JSON, SOAP, XML APIs (some costing an arm and a leg!); copy-
pasta from Wikipedia... it's horrible. They're data in the public domain,
c'mon.

With CC-Taxonomy, anyone can add a list (say "JavaScript Frameworks" and
children). The community can add items, vote on items (aka relevant /
appropriate), comment, and suggest edits. Most importantly, at any time you
can download any list's latest in various formats (JSON implemented, CSV &
YAML pending).

If it's something you're interested in, make an appearance - it's open source,
and could use help! Also, the name is bad :) Suggestions?

